# Which Browser?



## PhillySports (Nov 6, 2011)

Hello, new to the forum.

Just wanted to start by saying I installed Gummy (GBE 2.1) yesterday and so far I am very impressed. Great work by the entire development team! Better speed, better battery life, better appearance . . . in all just a better experience.

However, there is one thing that I have been missing so far. With the stock browser that came with the Charge, you could in the settings menu opt for the page to load as a mobile page or a full desktop page. The stock browser would load the full internet page fairly quickly. Many of the websites I use have a "dumbed" down mobile version where you lose much of the functionality of the full web page. Unfortunately, (unless I am missing something, which could be







), the browser that comes with Gummy does not allow for this option.

I have downloaded a few different browsers from the market (BOLT, Dolphin, Mozilla, Oprea, Miren), I have not been happy with any of the browsers. Either they have not allowed for this feature or they are full of add-ons/bloat that slow down the entire phone.

Just curious what browsers everyone is using and if anyone has a good option for a browser that will allow full internet and still runs quickly.

Thanks for the help . . . and thanks again to TeamGummyCharged!


----------



## number1kgfan (Sep 4, 2011)

In my experience Opera is the fastest browser, but often it doesn't render pages the way I want it to, and it has some great features, but not enough.

I find Dolphin Browser HD to be the best because it has many useful features, such as gestures and it is fairly fast. You can even set a gesture to toggle between rendering for a desktop browser or an mobile Android browser.


----------



## anoninja118 (Aug 3, 2011)

number1kgfan said:


> In my experience Opera is the fastest browser, but often it doesn't render pages the way I want it to, and it has some great features, but not enough.
> 
> I find Dolphin Browser HD to be the best because it has many useful features, such as gestures and it is fairly fast. You can even set a gesture to toggle between rendering for a desktop browser or an mobile Android browser.


I'll second Dolphin, best browser I've used and has all the options I need


----------



## chrisp304 (Aug 15, 2011)

Gummy uses an older stock browser because the one that comes with the charge doesn't work very well with whatever changes are made to the rom. Anyhow, on the older versions enter "about:debug" in the address bar then go into settings and you should see some more options, including what you need.


----------

